# A Keeper!!!



## Toni (Apr 16, 2018)

This blank is made from Polymer Clay. It’s a gorgeous Kaleidoscope pattern. I even turned it myself with supervision 

Thank you so much for looking!!


----------



## hcpens (Apr 16, 2018)

I normally do not like Polymer Clay blanks, but this I LOVE, you really did a fantastic job in colors and pen choice.


----------



## Toni (Apr 16, 2018)

hcpens said:


> I normally do not like Polymer Clay blanks, but this I LOVE, you really did a fantastic job in colors and pen choice.




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ajollydds (Apr 16, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ambidex (Apr 16, 2018)

Beautiful Toni....the first thought I had was a gorgeous stained glass window!


----------



## gtriever (Apr 16, 2018)

YIKES!! This is quite possibly your best one yet!  Outstanding!


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 16, 2018)

Awesome pen.


----------



## nativewooder (Apr 16, 2018)

Another example of your beautiful art!  Classic!


----------



## Rounder (Apr 16, 2018)

WOW! I just broke my jaw it hit the floor so hard from dropping. What a beautiful piece of artwork!!!


----------



## LouCee (Apr 16, 2018)

Beautiful! There's a lot of detail in there.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 16, 2018)

Gorgeous Toni! Beautiful design!

Are you offering this design for sale?


----------



## skiprat (Apr 16, 2018)

I have to agree.....that is pretty special, even for you. :biggrin:

I just noticed your avatar address now says Alabama....I thought you were in New Jersey?


----------



## tomtedesco (Apr 16, 2018)

REALLY nice pen.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Apr 16, 2018)

A plus on that one, great looking pen.


----------



## dpstudios (Apr 16, 2018)

Outstanding!

Dan 
Sinistre Pens


----------



## jcm71 (Apr 16, 2018)

There's the next featured photo!!


----------



## TattooedTurner (Apr 16, 2018)

You make some beautiful blanks but this one is a standout even among the others I’ve seen, and my favorite yet. You’ve certainly perfected your craft.


----------



## Toni (Apr 17, 2018)

leehljp said:


> Gorgeous Toni! Beautiful design!
> 
> Are you offering this design for sale?



This cane makes very little for being able to sell it. That’s why it’s hard to sell this pen... I have enough to make one more pen.


----------



## Toni (Apr 17, 2018)

skiprat said:


> I have to agree.....that is pretty special, even for you. :biggrin:
> 
> I just noticed your avatar address now says Alabama....I thought you were in New Jersey?



Darling Skiprat

I have been down south since 2015, but I will always be a Jersey Girl!!!


----------



## Toni (Apr 17, 2018)

BURLMAN said:


> There's the next featured photo!!





That would certainly be nice!!


----------



## Toni (Apr 17, 2018)

TattooedTurner said:


> You make some beautiful blanks but this one is a standout even among the others I’ve seen, and my favorite yet. You’ve certainly perfected your craft.





Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Toni (Apr 17, 2018)

Rounder said:


> WOW! I just broke my jaw it hit the floor so hard from dropping. What a beautiful piece of artwork!!!





Lol thank you so much!!


----------



## thewishman (Apr 17, 2018)

I keep coming back to this post to look at your new pen. There are so may ways the pen might not have worked, but you absolutely nailed it! Love the color combinations and and all of the details. 

Beautiful pen and your husband is a great photographer. Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## MDWine (Apr 18, 2018)

Dang Toni... that is fabulous. 
I just love seeing the work you do... so wonderful.


----------



## Bob in SF (Apr 18, 2018)

Very beautiful!!


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 18, 2018)

Stunning work as usual Toni... BTW how you doin???


----------



## More4dan (Apr 19, 2018)

STUNNING!!!


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jeff (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## Rolandranch (Apr 24, 2018)

Love it! Looks amazing as always. And it does look great on the front page!


----------



## OZturner (Apr 24, 2018)

Inspiringly Beautiful Pen, and a Mind Blowing Blank Toni.

Your Designs and Creation of your Blanks, reminds me of the Journey that a High Jumper or Pole Vaulter takes. 
He Jumps and Improves his Previous Best, then on the Next Jump, he is out to Outdo his Previous Best, this continues 'Ad Infiniteum", for how ever long he Tries.

Over the Years, we have Witnessed Many of your Magnificent Blanks. 
Then like the Athlete you come out and Blow us away with a Further Beauty.
And Present us with another Magnificently Impossible Spectacular Blank.

Your Constant Drive for Perfection, has produced a bevy of Glorious Works of Polymer Clay Art. 
The Precision, Finesse, Colours, Proportions, Placement, are always Magnificent.
You Certainly have Mastered the Art, and May you continue to Enthrall us with your Masterpieces.
Thank You Sincerely, your Efforts and Results Are Greatly Appreciated.
Brian.


----------



## LouCee (Apr 24, 2018)

Congrats on the front page!


----------



## gtriever (Apr 24, 2018)

Congratulations! Well deserved!


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 24, 2018)

Beautiful as usual. You continue to raise the bar in P.C. Thanks for showing us your work.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## MikeL (Apr 24, 2018)

Years of refined work in this area has made you the master. Very nice!


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 24, 2018)

Front page news... I like it


----------



## Toni (Apr 25, 2018)

Wahoo how exciting!!!


----------



## Ligget (Apr 26, 2018)

That is an awesome pen, your polymer clay blank is spectacular, well deserved front page pen, congrats Toni!


----------

